# codigo de bloqueo de un nokia 3200



## aquienbuscabas (Feb 15, 2010)

hola buenas noches amigos del foro

el problema q*UE* se presenta es q*UE* quise liberar mi nokia 3200 de movistar
entonces llame a la compania para liberarlo, me pasaron un numero de imei para liberarlo pero me pasaron un numero erroneo y yo no sabia q*UE* se bloqueaba con un par de intentos... y lamentablemente lo bloque

ahora les pido ayuda a ustedes

he leido en internet q*UE* los celulares se pueden resetear y de esta manera poder ingresar de nuevo los caracteres, tambien escuche q*UE* se pueden liberar por cable de ser asi me gustaria si me pueden decir como o si hay q*UE* hacerle algun circuito cual es

desde ya gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 16, 2010)

Intenta estas direcciones:

http://www.google.com.ar/search?hl=...ia+3200&btnG=Buscar+con+Google&meta=&aq=f&oq=


----------



## vasalop (Feb 28, 2010)

ese modelo se puede liberar con el codigo maestro de la imei


----------



## duendecds (Sep 4, 2010)

Aca 2 calculadores online pones tu imei te da el codigo maestro saludos

http://www.nokialockcode.com/calculate.php
http://www.nokia-tuning.net/index.php?s=seccode


----------

